# Micaela Schäfer - DJing inside a restroom at Nightrooms club Dortmund 11.2.2012 x15 MQ/HQ



## beachkini (14 Feb. 2012)

Micaela Schaefer 

meisten bilder sind mqs, aber auch paar hqs bei 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
(15 Dateien, 12.970.966 Bytes = 12,37 MiB)


----------



## maupassant (15 Feb. 2012)

Sexy !


----------



## wolf60us (15 Feb. 2012)

super. eine geile frau


----------



## MPerator (15 Feb. 2012)

Ohne diese Plastebälle könnte sie echt richtig sexy sein...


----------



## Thomy112 (15 Feb. 2012)

was ein luder da kommt man ja nur noch zum träumen


----------



## Max100 (15 Feb. 2012)

Das ist ja mal ein geiles Outfit


----------



## seemso (15 Feb. 2012)

...ganz geil.... THX


----------



## Weltenbummler (15 Feb. 2012)

Micaela hat sehr schöne Beine.


----------



## Thomas61 (15 Feb. 2012)

Ein geiles Luder,so mag ich sie...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tester23 (15 Feb. 2012)

persönlich halte ich ja nicht so viel von ihr, aber nett anzusehen ist sie in der tat.


----------



## fasty (15 Feb. 2012)

TOP.....aber wer hat heute keine "Plastebälle"


----------



## scorpioz (15 Feb. 2012)

not bad at all ;-))


----------



## Katzun (17 Feb. 2012)

nicht schlecht!


----------



## Little_Lady (17 Feb. 2012)

naja ist ja wohl jetzt vorbei sie muss angezogen Platten bearbeiten.


----------



## tier (17 Feb. 2012)

Danke, die weiss sich zu verkaufen!


----------



## posemuckel (17 Feb. 2012)

Wir schon seinen Grund haben, dass sie im Scheißhaus Musik auflegt.


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2012)

Dumm wie Stroh


----------



## MarkyMark (18 Feb. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dumm wie Stroh



Hey, das ist Stroh gegenüber echt nicht fair


----------



## user031110 (18 Feb. 2012)

Tolle Fotos. Danke!


----------



## bofrost (18 Feb. 2012)

da tritt bei mir die Doppelmoral zutage:

je toller sie es treibt umso besser gefallen mir die Bilder 

und umso mehr verachte ich sie , oh je


----------



## gps7500 (18 Feb. 2012)

Schöne Pics, echt geil....:thumbup:


----------



## Riki (18 Feb. 2012)

traumhaft danke


----------



## JimmyZeePrime (18 Feb. 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## dave196412 (19 Feb. 2012)

very nice thanks


----------



## DerMaxel (19 Feb. 2012)

Die nervt nurnoch!


----------



## LaScarf (20 Feb. 2012)

sehr nett danke


----------



## CmdData (22 Feb. 2012)

tolle bilder. aber oben herum deutlich zu viel stoff


----------



## Tom G. (22 Feb. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dumm wie Stroh





MarkyMark schrieb:


> Hey, das ist Stroh gegenüber echt nicht fair



Ich habe mich auch gefragt was er denn an Stroh auszusetzen hat!?


----------



## Tom G. (22 Feb. 2012)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Wir schon seinen Grund haben, dass sie im Scheißhaus Musik auflegt.



Aber welchen Grund mag es haben, dass es ausgerechnet ein *DAMEN*klo war?


----------



## Chupacabra74 (22 Feb. 2012)

Armes Mädchen - Körper ist toll, aber sonst außer sich auszuziehen, kannse nix !


----------



## schneeberger (22 Feb. 2012)

klasse Weib
:thumbup:


----------



## catwiesel62 (22 Feb. 2012)

langsam wird sie langweilig


----------



## itze (22 Feb. 2012)

Nach Teppichluder nu Toilettenluder!Ik finds jut!


----------



## johnny501 (22 Feb. 2012)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen!


----------



## hansi189 (22 Feb. 2012)

schöne Bilder


----------



## pat82 (22 Feb. 2012)

wen interessiert denn da noch die musik


----------



## Hancock (22 Feb. 2012)

heiße schnitte


----------



## Cedric (22 Feb. 2012)

Oh Mann, die is ja sowas von geil! Wann sieht man endlich mal alles von ihr? Danke für die tollen Bilder!


----------



## Sandonja (22 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## teddyralf (22 Feb. 2012)

irgendwie find ich sie einfach gut


----------



## Westfalenpower (23 Feb. 2012)

Einfach nur Ekelhaft und Billig!!!!!! :kotz:


----------



## hähnzchen (23 Feb. 2012)

schon heiß!


----------



## steve72 (23 Feb. 2012)

Geile Pics, merci!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cidi (24 Feb. 2012)

not bad


----------



## luckyohnepepper (5 März 2012)

Dumm po...t doch gut!!!


----------



## holly789 (5 März 2012)

Kein Wunder das die Frau in Bayern nicht ergewünscht ist . Das ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, ganz ohne wäre bei ihr auf jeden Fall besser.


----------



## Gausi (5 März 2012)

heiß!


----------



## Drifter1608 (5 März 2012)

HOT... thx


----------



## Riki (9 März 2012)

einfach nur sexy


----------



## martini99 (9 März 2012)

netter String


----------



## hanshansen287 (9 März 2012)

tolle bilder


----------



## pauleta (21 Okt. 2012)

danke sehr


----------



## Traxx (21 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Micaela


----------



## Leonardo1981 (22 Okt. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## armin0503 (22 Okt. 2012)

Langsam langweilig..., thanks für die mühe---


----------



## wayne77 (22 Okt. 2012)

billig aber geil:thumbup:


----------



## caesgo (23 Okt. 2012)

This body is perfect!


----------



## LATEXSKLAVE (23 Okt. 2012)

Ich wäre gern ihr String Tanga!!Vielen Dank


----------



## ferman (23 Okt. 2012)

fantastic very good


----------



## daDave (23 Okt. 2012)

komische Farbcombi


----------



## strauss1982 (23 Okt. 2012)

super geil


----------



## lupolupolupo (23 Okt. 2012)

Sehr nett :thx:


----------



## fridayy (23 Okt. 2012)

wird schon bisschen langweilig die gute, trotzdem danke!


----------



## toby23 (25 Okt. 2012)

schicker Fummelund schöner Inhalt


----------



## rafadzeko (25 Okt. 2012)

Sehr Sexy !


----------



## bugsil (25 Okt. 2012)

nett zum angucken, wenn man net hinhören muss...


----------



## Magdolna (25 Okt. 2012)

oops by micaela...geht das?


----------



## varaugh (26 Okt. 2012)

vielen dank!


----------



## lorenar (11 Dez. 2012)

Das nenn ich mal nen heißen DJ ^^


----------



## Classic (11 Dez. 2012)

Also einen schönen Körper hat sie ja  und hübsch ist sie auch


----------



## flint (12 Dez. 2012)

ausgewachsenes flittchen


----------



## emma2112 (13 Dez. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Agusta109 (15 Dez. 2012)

Schönes Frauchen!


----------



## innes (15 Dez. 2012)

Sehr sexy. :thx:


----------



## 66cash (15 Dez. 2012)

:thx::thx:


beachkini schrieb:


> Micaela Schaefer
> 
> meisten bilder sind mqs, aber auch paar hqs bei
> 
> ...


----------



## hubsi197634 (15 Dez. 2012)

Tolle Frau. Habe sie auch schon live getroffen. Echt sexy und auch nett


----------



## pan666 (16 Dez. 2012)

hübsch aber künstlich


----------



## aslan17 (16 Dez. 2012)

danke sehr für alles schone aussichten


----------



## palangana71 (16 Dez. 2012)

Microbikini nett danke


----------



## perusic (17 Dez. 2012)

knapper gehts nicht mehr, merci !


----------



## naomay (12 Jan. 2013)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Paddy007 (13 Jan. 2013)

ich war mal bei einem Auftritt. naja, sie macht ja nicht viel, alles vom band, aber sexy :-D


----------



## Bowes (30 März 2014)

Dankeschön !!!


----------



## RodRodriguez (6 Apr. 2014)

Danke für Micaela


----------



## Dakar2k (10 Apr. 2014)

Danke für die Bilder!!


----------



## sam_de (12 Apr. 2014)

Gibt es auch Musik dazu?


----------



## withashark (12 Apr. 2014)

Sokennt man die g... Maus. :thx:


----------



## mr_red (12 Apr. 2014)

wow 

THX


----------



## kingflo (21 Apr. 2014)

Unglaubhlich danke!


----------



## PhiLLa (28 Apr. 2014)

Schöne Pics, echt geil....


----------



## Rayne (29 Apr. 2014)

Klasse! Danke, die könnte auch in Filmen groß kommen!


----------



## dirtysouth (30 Apr. 2014)

musik ist da nebensache


----------



## ToH (1 Juni 2014)

super. eine geile frau


----------



## test1234321 (24 Okt. 2014)

Micaela hat schöne Beine.


----------

